# Life in Palmy Blog



## Friedkiwi (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I started a blog about my experiences living in Palmerston North, NZ after moving here on October 2nd.

Check it out:
Fried Kiwis

Also, I am trying to start a Mommy Meetup in Palmy called Mommies of Palmy NZ on meetup.com, so please join the group if you are looking to meet new friends and live in Manawatu region.

I am hosting a costume party for Halloween, and all expat forum crew is welcome to come to it. PM me for details.

Having fun adjusting to life in Palmy.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi - nice family-friendly blog
I've not lived in PN, but spent a lot of time in the general area over the years - attended some courses at Massey Uni, Feilding for motorsport events at Manfeild (and yes it is _e before i_ before someone corrects me!), swim comps at the Lido Complex, and prior to moving here I lived in Pahiatua about 40km south, still in touch with lots of friends there/Woodville area who are pleased that ****! Manawatu Gorge road is open again after landslides closed it for so long. 
Lots of places within an easy weekend's travel once you're settled and have opportunity to explore.
Enjoy!


----------



## Friedkiwi (Sep 20, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for reading my blog! A lot of people come through to PN for Massey Uni, it seems.

So, what is on the suggested top ten weekend trips from Palmy? Just curious...summer will be here before we know it.

 :clap2: :ranger:
Liz

Fried Kiwis


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Friedkiwi said:


> Thanks for reading my blog! A lot of people come through to PN for Massey Uni, it seems.
> 
> So, what is on the suggested top ten weekend trips from Palmy? Just curious...summer will be here before we know it.
> 
> ...


We travelled through Foxton on our way to South Island - seems like a nice little town with a windmill and a horse-drawn tram for the tourists. There's also a road that leads down to Foxton Beach.

It's less than 40km from PN.


----------

